# Antipsychotics?



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Have any of you taken an antipsychotic (atypical) for your DR and or DP? Which one was it? Be detailed with your experience on it! (How long you took it, how long until it relieved/helped your dissociation, or if it even helped at all. I would prefer positive responses since mi doctor is thinking about putting me on one for my DR. Just tell me your experiences, good and bad! (Hopefully good)..


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

Sure...

I've been on Risperdal, Tercian, Abilify, Haldol and Largactil. So, not only were they absolutely ineffective in treating my DP, but they also had unbearable side effects (akathisia in particular : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akathisia).


----------



## n1ck (Mar 29, 2013)

Risperdal made me exhausted all day. I am now on Lamictil in conjunction with Wellbutrin. I have noticed a difference in the severety and length of my DR episodes from the Lamictil, and little change to my depression with Wellbutrin.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow, Ruhtra.... I'm so sorry.... Antipsychotics really aren't for everyone and that condition is always a risk. The one I was considering taking though has very few side effects and it supposed to be (correct me if I'm wrong) the least mind altering AP. It's called Seroquel. I thought I would give it about a month and if it doesn't work, quit it immediately. There's no reason to have poison running through my blood stream if it's not needed. I'm so sorry about your condition. Is there anything you can do about it?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Thank you n1ck I'll talk to my doctor about both Lamactal and Seroquel. We'll see if there's one that would suit me best!


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

Got fat on Zyprexa and akathesia on Respiridone and Abilify; all 3 made me feel more out of it.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

coco6996 said:


> I thought I would give it about a month and if it doesn't work, quit it immediately. There's no reason to have poison running through my blood stream if it's not needed.


If you're not psychotic then you certainly don't need it. Depersonalization is not a psychosis. Also, antipsychotics should never be quit cold turkey, you must taper off.

Yeah, weight gain is a common side effect of antipsychotics. I put on 30 pounds on Risperdal.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Your psychiatrist is a fucking moron.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

heartless said:


> Your *psychiatrist* is a fucking *moron*.


Pleonasm.

Oops...


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Mel anie said:


> Got fat on Zyprexa and akathesia on Respiridone and Abilify; all 3 made me feel more out of it.


Just noticed ur from Brisbane Australia.....I'm from the gold coast


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

heartless said:


> Your psychiatrist is a fucking moron.


Most psychiatrists are morons ha ha


----------

